# Sonny's Fastlane, Beachwood NJ!



## madagon (May 24, 2009)

We have a 155ft Gerding King (G1), a 76ft Gerding Tri-Oval and a 1/8 mile drag strip

Visit sonnysfastlane.com for our complete race schedule, including our upcoming fathers day partner race on the king!!

Regards
Rob
Sonny'S Fastlane Slots and Hobbies!


----------

